

Back to the Mac: Parse Adds OS X Support - cyen
http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/19/back-to-the-mac-parse-adds-os-x-support/

======
stevoski
When I read the "About Parse" page I read this, I can't quite work out what
Parse exactly is, why I would use it, and how I would benefit from it. Here's
what I read:

"Parse is transforming the way mobile applications store, sync, and push data.
Our vision is a world where mobile developers never have to develop, deploy,
or maintain their own server-side stack. Our simple but powerful native mobile
SDKs provide all the server-side functionality developers need for rich,
internet enabled applications."

Can someone describe the exact value proposition of Parse, for me as a indie
developer of Mac OS X apps?

~~~
slater
Glad I'm not the only one scratching my head on just WHAT Parse actually is.

The way their website seems go out of its way to NOT tell you what it is made
me wonder if it's some convoluted Flash-to-ObjC doodad (or some other,
similarily 'unpopular' way of doing things). At least they have a healthy
ratio of cloud icons, pricing links and testimonials on the site...? ;)

~~~
josephlord
It's a JSON store and libraries to support access to it. Plus ability to set
up users and push messages and maybe a couple of other things.

------
hcarvalhoalves
They need to improve their site copy. I had no idea what it is after reading
the homepage. It reads like a lot of BS to be frank. What about...

"Write full-featured mobile apps using our Android and iOS SDKs, we take care
of the server-side"

Also, the site design feels too sparse and low on information.

The product sounds like a great idea though.

~~~
rhizome
I'm sure the reasoning is that the vagueness _gets people talkin'_.

~~~
untog
I doubt it very much. It is sometimes difficult to explain something you spend
all your time thinking about to a third party- because you rarely have to ask
yourself "what is this in ten words or less", you're not well practised at it.

~~~
rhizome
I don't believe for a second that for all the attention Parse has received,
the idea of an elevator pitch has never come up.

~~~
wallflower
Word of mouth on Parse is tremendous. I'm just waiting for their merger
announcement with Urban Airship...

We use both, so it won't matter.

I always thought the Parse elevator pitch was something like:

\- We provide an API-driven cloud database that doesn't limit you to the
iCloud

or

\- The more complicated the app, the more backend/infrastructure required. We
simplify your backend.

------
rbreve
Parse is growing and adding new features really fast, it's also dead simple to
use, I love it, too bad they are not reliable, they need to improve their
stability and offer better uptime.

~~~
edowling
I use Parse for several high-usage apps, both iOS and web apps, and have never
had a problem. I log every single connection error to analytics, and see very
few problems.

------
holgersindbaek
Parse sounds awesome. I'm learning iOS development atm... I definitely need to
look into this.

If you are to integrate it with a web app (like Instagram also is a webapp
now), would you still use parse then? How would that work out?

~~~
HectorRamos
You can use the JavaScript SDK[1] to build a webapp companion quite easily.
This is how we implemented the mobile webapp version of our Anypic app[2].

Parse also has a REST API[3] which can be used from your web application
backend of choice.

[1]: <https://parse.com/docs/js_guide> [2]: <https://anypic.org> [3]:
<https://parse.com/docs/rest>

~~~
holgersindbaek
Nice. Sounds like the REST way would be best, doesn't it? If you are using
Rails at least.

~~~
adelevie
Check out <https://github.com/adelevie/parse-ruby-client> and
<https://github.com/adelevie/parse_resource>.

Also, with properly-configured ACLs, you should be fine using the JS SDK
client-side with a Rails backend.

------
alpb
Dev Guide page gives 404 <https://parse.com/docs/osx_guide>

~~~
cyen
Fixed - the OS X guide is actually combined with the iOS guide. Try again,
from the link at <https://parse.com/apps/quickstart#osx/blank> !

